# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների լիգա 18-19

## Յոհաննես

Թեման մի փոքր ուշ է եկել,բայց ոչ ուշացած  :Jpit:  Էս ՉԼ-ում արդեն շատ հետաքրքիր հանդիպումներ ենք բաց թողել,բայց հուսանք ամենադիտարժան հանդիպումները դեռ առջևում են ու մեզ էլ հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ են սպասվում:
¼ եզրափակչի զույգերն են.
*Լիվերպուլ-Պորտու
Տոտտենհեմ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի
Այաքս-Յուվենտուս
Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Բարսելոնա*
Ռեալի դուրս մնալուց հետո շատ ավելի հանգիստ կնայեմ մրցաշարի խաղերը ու մաքսիմալ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը կվայելեմ:
 @Ծլնգ արի

----------

Thom (19.03.2019), Ծլնգ (20.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

Ֆուտբոլային թեմա, յուհոււււ։
1/4 եզրափակչի վիճակահանությունից հետո առաջին տպավորությունը էն ա, որ բոլոր զույգերում կան ընդգծված ֆավորիտներ։ Լիվերպուլ, Մանչեսթեր Սիթի, Յուվենտուս, Բարսելոնա։
Լիվերպուլն ու Բարսելոնան ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ պետք ա որ չունենան։ Այաքսը էս ՉԼ-ի հայտնությունն ա ու շատ սիմպատիչնի թիմ ա, սիրուն խաղով։ Եթե Ռեալի դեմ խաղում բավականին մեծ շանսեր ունեին Ռեալի մեռած լինելու պատճառով ու մեծ հաշվով իրանց ընդհանուր հաղթանակը կանխատեսելի էր, ապա ստեղ արդեն գերհզոր Յուվեն ա ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե իրան ոնց կդրսևորի ուժեղ մարզչով թիմի դեմ։  Կարելի ա կանխատեսել, որ առաջին խաղում Այաքսը դիմադրություն ցույց կտա, երևի ոչ ոքի խաղան։ Բայց Իտալիայում Յուվեն բոլոր հարցերը կլուծի։ Մանչեսթր Սիթին ամենասիրուն ֆուտբոլ խաղացող 3 թիմերից մեկն ա (մնացած երկուսը՝ Լիվերպուլ, Բարսելոնա կամ ավելի ճիշտ Մեսսի) ու ես շատ կուզեմ, որ հասնեն եզրափակիչ։ Տոտենհեմը պետք ա որ խնդիր չդառնա էտ ճանապարհին։
Էս մրցաշարը անկախ ամենինչից արդեն վերջին տարիների ամենահետաքրքիրն ա, որովհետև չկա Ռեալը, ու նեյտրալ ֆուտբոլասերը անկախ մնացած ֆակտորներից հնարավորություն ունի վայելելու գեղեցիկ ու ուժեղ ֆոտբոլ առանց մրցավարական կողմնապահության։ Եթե 1/4-ում ֆավորիտներն էլ հաղթեն, կիսաեզրափակիչները շատ բոմբ խաղեր են լինելու։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ արի


Որ չէիր բացում թեման, ես ասի բացեմ՝ միացյալ թեմա ՉԼ-ի ու Եվրոպայի լիգայի մասին․․․ նենց որ, թե դեմ չես, խնդրենք @Աթեիստին կամ @Chuk-ին թեմայի անունը փոխեն «18-19 Եվրալիգաներ»․․․

Էս տարի միանգամից կիսաեզրափակիչի խաղարկությունն էլ արեցին, նենց որ․
*Տոտտենհեմ-Մանչեսթեր Սիթի* զույգի հաղթողը խաղալու ա *Այաքս-Յուվենտուս* զույգի հաղթողի հետ, իսկ
*Լիվերպուլ-Պորտու* զույգի հաղթողը խաղալու ա *Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Բարսելոնա* զույգի հաղթողի հետ։

Կանխագուշակումներս են․ կիսաեզրափակիչները․
*Ման Սիթի - Յուվենտուս
Լիվերպուլ - Բարսելոնա*

Եզրափակիչն էլ․
*Ման Սիթի - Բարսելոնա*

Բայց ճիշտն ասած Լիվերպուլ-Յուվենտուս խաղն ավելի կհետաքրքրեր․․․ համ էլ Այաքսը մի ձև Բավարիայի ու Ռեալի հետ խաղերից հետո ալաբուլա ա երևում՝ էս տարի պոպոք են։

Եվրոպայի Լիգայի 1/4 խաղերն են
*Արսենալ - Նապոլի
Վիլառեալ - Վալենսիա
Բենֆիկա - Ֆրանկֆուրտ
Սլավիա - Չելսի*

Ընդ որում կիսաեզրափակիչում խաղալու են
*Արսենալ - Նապոլի* զույգի հաղթողը *Վիլառեալ - Վալենսիա* զույգի հաղթողի հետ, իսկ
*Բենֆիկա - Ֆրանկֆուրտ* զույգի հաղթողը խաղալու է *Սլավիա - Չելսի* զույգի հաղթղի հետ։

Եվրոպայի լիգայի մասին կարճ՝ ֆինալում տեսնում եմ *Արսենալ - Չելսի*, ընդ որում Չելսիի հաղթանակով (ֆինալը Բաքվում ա, նենց որ հասնեն էլ, Հենոն չկա խաղում)։

Բայց էս ամբողջը բարդանում ա նրանով, որ ՊԼ-ի վեց թոփ թմերը Եվրոլիգաների քառռորդ եզրափակիչ են հասել, ու ՊԼ-յում էլ նենց իրավիճակ ա, որ սրանցից ոչ մեկը ոչ մի խաղին չի կարա մատների արանքով նայի։ Վոբշըմ մորթոցի ֆուտբոլ ա սպասում մոտակա 2-3 ամսում։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.03.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Եվրոպայի Լիգայի 1/4 խաղերն են
> *Արսենալ - Նապոլի
> Վիլառեալ - Վալենսիա
> Բենֆիկա - Ֆրանկֆուրտ
> Սլավիա - Չելսի*
> 
> Ընդ որում կիսաեզրափակիչում խաղալու են
> *Արսենալ - Նապոլի* զույգի հաղթողը *Վիլառեալ - Վալենսիա* զույգի հաղթողի հետ, իսկ
> *Բենֆիկա - Ֆրանկֆուրտ* զույգի հաղթողը խաղալու է *Սլավիա - Չելսի* զույգի հաղթղի հետ։
> ...


Արսենալ-Նապոլի․․․ Ռիսկի կգնամ ու կասեմ, որ էս զույգում Նապոլիի շանսերը մինիմում 50% են։ Հաշվի առնելով նաև, որ պատասխան խաղը Նեապոլում ա, սպասում եմ Նապոլիի ընդհանուր հաղթանակին։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ֆուտբոլային թեմա, յուհոււււ։
> 1/4 եզրափակչի վիճակահանությունից հետո առաջին տպավորությունը էն ա, որ բոլոր զույգերում կան ընդգծված ֆավորիտներ։ Լիվերպուլ, Մանչեսթեր Սիթի, Յուվենտուս, Բարսելոնա։
> Լիվերպուլն ու Բարսելոնան ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ պետք ա որ չունենան։ Այաքսը էս ՉԼ-ի հայտնությունն ա ու շատ սիմպատիչնի թիմ ա, սիրուն խաղով։ Եթե Ռեալի դեմ խաղում բավականին մեծ շանսեր ունեին Ռեալի մեռած լինելու պատճառով ու մեծ հաշվով իրանց ընդհանուր հաղթանակը կանխատեսելի էր, ապա ստեղ արդեն գերհզոր Յուվեն ա ու շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե իրան ոնց կդրսևորի ուժեղ մարզչով թիմի դեմ։  Կարելի ա կանխատեսել, որ առաջին խաղում Այաքսը դիմադրություն ցույց կտա, երևի ոչ ոքի խաղան։ Բայց Իտալիայում Յուվեն բոլոր հարցերը կլուծի։ Մանչեսթր Սիթին ամենասիրուն ֆուտբոլ խաղացող 3 թիմերից մեկն ա (մնացած երկուսը՝ Լիվերպուլ, Բարսելոնա կամ ավելի ճիշտ Մեսսի) ու ես շատ կուզեմ, որ հասնեն եզրափակիչ։ Տոտենհեմը պետք ա որ խնդիր չդառնա էտ ճանապարհին։
> Էս մրցաշարը անկախ ամենինչից արդեն վերջին տարիների ամենահետաքրքիրն ա, որովհետև չկա Ռեալը, ու նեյտրալ ֆուտբոլասերը անկախ մնացած ֆակտորներից հնարավորություն ունի վայելելու գեղեցիկ ու ուժեղ ֆոտբոլ *առանց մրցավարական կողմնապահության*։ Եթե 1/4-ում ֆավորիտներն էլ հաղթեն, կիսաեզրափակիչները շատ բոմբ խաղեր են լինելու։


 :LOL:  Լավ էլի

----------


## Thom

> Լավ էլի


հ՞՞ն, Յոհան ։Դ

----------


## Յոհաննես

> հ՞՞ն, Յոհան ։Դ


դե բացումա,որ մեր փառահեղ հաղթանակներին անուն են կպցնում  :Tongue:

----------


## Thom

> դե բացումա,որ մեր փառահեղ հաղթանակներին անուն են կպցնում


Սուս մնամ էլի էտ "փառահեղ" հաղթանակների պահով  :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Այաքսը Յուվեին էն բանից արեց,հալալ է տղեքին,ձեր կարծիքով կարա՞ն չեմպիոն դառնան
Հ.Գ  @Անվերնագիր մալադչինա

----------

Անվերնագիր (17.04.2019), Ծլնգ (17.04.2019), Տրիբուն (17.04.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Այաքսը Յուվեին էն բանից արեց,հալալ է տղեքին,ձեր կարծիքով կարա՞ն չեմպիոն դառնան
> Հ.Գ  @Անվերնագիր մալադչինա


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

https://vk.com/video395700761_456240006

----------

John (17.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այաքսը Յուվեին էն բանից արեց,հալալ է տղեքին,ձեր կարծիքով կարա՞ն չեմպիոն դառնան
> Հ.Գ  @Անվերնագիր մալադչինա


Ես շատ եմ ուզում։ Ջահել տարիներիս էն Այքաս ուժեղ վախտերով շատ էի իրանց սիրում ու բալետ էի անում։ Լավ կլինի, որ Այաքսը վերադառնա իրա գռանդ ակումբում ստատուսին, քանի որ համ էլ ֆուտբոլի ամենաուժեղ դպրոցներից մեկն ունի ու իրա կադրերին ա սարքում հիմնական ֆուտբոլիստ ակումբի, ստեղից ընդեղից չի առնում։

----------

Thom (17.04.2019), Varzor (18.04.2019), Անվերնագիր (17.04.2019), Յոհաննես (17.04.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Այաքսը Յուվեին էն բանից արեց,հալալ է տղեքին,ձեր կարծիքով կարա՞ն չեմպիոն դառնան
> Հ.Գ  @Անվերնագիր մալադչինա


Հերիք չի որ պրոստո էն բանից ա անում, մի բան էլ շաատ սիրուն ա անում։
Էս տարի ով էլ կրի, արդեն ՉԼ-ն թույն ա։ Բայց Այաքսինը լրիվ ռոմանտիկ հեքիաթ կլինի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հերիք չի որ պրոստո էն բանից ա անում, մի բան էլ շաատ սիրուն ա անում։
> Էս տարի ով էլ կրի, արդեն ՉԼ-ն թույն ա։ Բայց Այաքսինը լրիվ ռոմանտիկ հեքիաթ կլինի։


Լիվերպուլ Այաքս ֆինալը բոմբ կլիներ:

----------

Varzor (18.04.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Լիվերպուլ Այաքս ֆինալը բոմբ կլիներ:


էն էլ որ Լիվերը հաղթի  :Love:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, էս Սիթի Տոտենհեմ խաղն էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բասկետբոլ ա, իմ արև, ֆուտբոլ չի

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էս ի՞նչ են անում Տոտենհեմն ու Սիթին  :Shok:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Շան տղեքը խաղից առաջ մանանեխ են ծխել  :LOL:

----------

Thom (17.04.2019), Varzor (18.04.2019), Տրիբուն (18.04.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

արաաաաաա,էս ինչ բոմբ խաղ էր,դզե՜ց

----------


## Varzor

> արաաաաաա,էս ինչ բոմբ խաղ էր,դզե՜ց


Մանանեխն էր բոմբ?  :LOL: 

Ես վաղուց Յուվեի կողմնակիցներից եմ, բայց Այաքսն արժանիօրեն հաղթեց` չեմ ափսոսում, որովհետև վատ խաղալով չեմպիոն դառնալը չեմ ընդունում:

ԻՀԿ հիանալի եզրափակիչ կլինի` Այաքս-Բարսելոնա:

----------


## Thom

Էս ի՜՜՜նչ էր։ Սենց խաղ ե՞րբ էր եղել վերջին անգամ։

Ասում եմ չէ, ՉԼ-ն էս տարի ոտից գլուխ բոմբ ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.04.2019)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այաքս-Բարսելոնա  :Love:

----------

Ներսես_AM (21.04.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կանխագուշակումներս են․ կիսաեզրափակիչները․
> *Ման Սիթի - Յուվենտուս
> Լիվերպուլ - Բարսելոնա*
> 
> Եզրափակիչն էլ․
> *Ման Սիթի - Բարսելոնա*
> 
> Բայց ճիշտն ասած Լիվերպուլ-Յուվենտուս խաղն ավելի կհետաքրքրեր․․․ համ էլ Այաքսը մի ձև Բավարիայի ու Ռեալի հետ խաղերից հետո ալաբուլա ա երևում՝ էս տարի պոպոք են։


Առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչի կանխագուշակությունս լրիվ սխալ դուրս եկավ  :Jpit:  Չնայած Այաքսն իմ համար սև ձիուկն էր այս մրցաշարի ու արժանի անցան։ Ման Սիթի-Տոտտենհամ խաղն էլ, հա, բոմբաստիկ էր, բայց նաև տեղերով շատ թավաքյալի․ առաջին կեսում կենտրոնում մեծամասամբ խառնաշփոթ էր, Ման Սիթիյից վաղուց չէի տեսել սենց թափթփված խաղ։ Բայց Տոտտենհամի պաշտպանությունը լավ էր արձագանքում, ու առանց Քեյնի Տոտտենհամը շատ ավելի լավ ա խաղում, ԻՀԿ - Քեյնի խաղալու վախտ սաղ հարձակումը Քեյնի վրա ա հիմնված, ու լիքը հնարավորություններ են բաց թողում։

Կարծում եմ Այաքսը Տոտտենհամին բմբլահան կանի։ Բարսային էլ թե ով կարողանա կանգնացնի, Լիվերն ա․․․ բայց եսիմ։ Հա, ես էլ եմ ուզում Այաքս-Լիվերպուլ ֆինալ, ու թող արժանին հաղթի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Չելսի-Սլավիա խաղը նայեղ եղե՞լ ա․․․ առաջին 25 րոպեում 5 գոլ, Սիթի-Տոտտենհամ խաղից ոչ պակաս բասկետբոլի թեկնածու էր․․․ իսկ Սլավիայի վերջին երկու գոլը նկարներ էին  :Love:

----------

Անվերնագիր (19.04.2019), Տրիբուն (19.04.2019)

----------


## Thom

Իտալական թիմերը շատ են թուլացել։ Յուվենտուսը առանց Ռոնալդուի ավելի ուժեղ թիմ էր։ Մեսսին բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույնն ա ու գազան ֆորմի մեջ, Այաքսը գրավել ա բոլորի սրտերը։

----------


## Varzor

> Իտալական թիմերը շատ են թուլացել։ Յուվենտուսը առանց Ռոնալդուի ավելի ուժեղ թիմ էր։ *Մեսսին բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույնն ա* ու գազան ֆորմի մեջ, Այաքսը գրավել ա բոլորի սրտերը։


Դե իտալականներից մի Յուվենտուսա մնացել, դրան էլ սարքին "կապիկանոց":
Ընդգծածս հատվածի հետ կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ: "Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն" լինելու համար դեռ շատ բան պիտի անի, համ էլ դեռ կարիերան չի ավարտել  :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Իտալական թիմերը շատ են թուլացել։ *Յուվենտուսը առանց Ռոնալդուի ավելի ուժեղ թիմ էր։** Մեսսին բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույնն ա* ու գազան ֆորմի մեջ, Այաքսը գրավել ա բոլորի սրտերը։


Thom Ջան,սենց բաներ որ կարդում եմ,էն  17 տարեկան Ռոնս աղջիկներ եմ հիշում,որ ֆուտբոլից բան չեն ջոգում ու  զուտ Ռոնալդուի համար են նայում,տարբերությունը էնա,որ էս դեպքում էլ իրան չսիրելով են նայում :Դ Ռոնալդուն  մեծագոււյն ֆուտբոլիստ է ու թիմը մենակ կարա ուժեղացնի,Յուվենթուսի խնդիրները այլ են,որոնք վստահաբար կապված չեն Ռոնալդուի հետ :Ճ
Մեսսին նույնպես մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է,լավագույններից մեկը ֆուտբոլի պատմության ընթացքում,բայց ֆուտբոլում ու մնացած ասպարեզներում բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն հասկացությունը ամենասխալներիցա: (հեսա կբերեն դեյ-Լուիսին աչքս կկոխեն  :LOL:  )

----------


## Varzor

> .. Ռոնալդուն  մեծագոււյն ֆուտբոլիստ է ..


Դե լավ, էլ մի չափազանցրու  :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե լավ, էլ մի չափազանցրու


Օքեյ  :Shok:

----------


## Thom

> Thom Ջան,սենց բաներ որ կարդում եմ,էն  17 տարեկան Ռոնս աղջիկներ եմ հիշում,որ ֆուտբոլից բան չեն ջոգում ու  զուտ Ռոնալդուի համար են նայում,տարբերությունը էնա,որ էս դեպքում էլ իրան չսիրելով են նայում :Դ Ռոնալդուն  մեծագոււյն ֆուտբոլիստ է ու թիմը մենակ կարա ուժեղացնի,Յուվենթուսի խնդիրները այլ են,որոնք վստահաբար կապված չեն Ռոնալդուի հետ :Ճ
> Մեսսին նույնպես մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ է,լավագույններից մեկը ֆուտբոլի պատմության ընթացքում,բայց ֆուտբոլում ու մնացած ասպարեզներում բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն հասկացությունը ամենասխալներիցա: (հեսա կբերեն դեյ-Լուիսին աչքս կկոխեն  )


Եթե քեզ կոնկրետ վերլուծություն ա պետք, ես կարամ էտ էլ գրեմ, ուղղակի Ակումբում ֆուտբոլը ոնց որ մեռած թեմա ա։ Ռոնալդուն մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ես հակառա՞կն եմ ասել։ Բայց միշտ չի, որ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստ առնելը թիմը ավելի ուժեղ ա դարձնում։ Կոնկրետ Յուվեի ու Ռոնալդուի դեպքում իմ կարծիքով Յուվեն սպորտային տեսանկյունից տուժել ա, չնայած որ շահել ա օրինակ մարքեթինգային առումով։ Թիմի խաղը անցած տարիների համեմատ շատ միօրինակ ա դարձել։ Բոլոր 10 ֆուտբոլիստները ման են գալիս մի մարդու՝ Ռոնալդուին։ Ու էտ հիմնականում անում են կրոսների ու ինչ-որ բավական պարզ այլ տարբերակների միջոցով։ Էն, որ Ալեգրիի համար գլխացավանք ա դարձել Ռոնալդուին թիմի մեջ տեղավորելը (իսկ Յուվեն մինչև Ռոնալդուն ուժեղ ու վաղուց արդեն ձևավորված հստակ համակարգ էր, որտեղ ի սկզբանե դժվար էր Ռոնալդուի դերը պատկերացնելը) մենակ իմ կարծիքը չի, այլ նաև շատ-շատ վերլուծաբանների։ Ռոնալդուն մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստա, բայց իրա թիմը Ռեալն էր, Ռեալում իրան համապատասխան խաղ ու ոճ էր դրված։ Յուվենտուսի թուլանալու համար էլ շատ խորանալ պետք չի, պետք ա ուղղակի թիմի վերջին տարիների արդյունքներն ու խաղային պոտենցիալը համեմատել էս տարվա վիճակի հետ։ Կոնկրետ իմ համար, Յուվեն վերջին 3 տարիների 3 ամենաուժեղ թիմերից մեկն էր ու գոնե մի ՉԼ պետք ա տարած լիներ Ռեալի հետ ֆինալում։ Էս տարի էտ խաղը չկար։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ռոնալդուի գալով տուժեց համ Իգուաինը (հանին ս․․․․․ արին), համ էլ Դիբալան (իսկ ի՜նչ արեց Դիբալան նախանցած տարի Բարսային)։ Երկու ֆուտբոլիստի խաղից հանել ա մի մարդու պատճառով։ Արդյունավե՞տ ա։ Կյանքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ չէ։ Ու եթե Հիգուայինի վրա թքած ունեմ, Դիբալան էն խաղացողն ա, որ միշտ պետք ա խաղար ու խաղը իրա շուրջ կառուցվեր։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Մեսսիին․ մարդը ամեն ինչ ա անում դաշտում։ Խոսքը մենակ գոլերի ու գոլայինների մասին չի։ Գնդակը հասավ դաշտի կենտրոն թե չէ, մնացած ամեն ինչ Մեսսիի վրա ա․ գրոհների կազմակերպում, ճիշտ ուղղության ընտրություն, տո որ պետք ա դրիբլինգով էս էն ու տենց շարունակ։ Խաղից չի ստացվում, տուգանայինից ա խփում։ Ես ավելի մեծ օգտակար գործողության գործակից ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստ էսքան ժամանակ չեմ տեսել ու էլի եմ կրկնում՝ խոսքը մենակ գոլերի կամ փոխանցումների մասին չի։ Չնայած թերություն էլ ունի, պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլում օգտակարությունը բավական ցածր ա։ Մեսսին էլ մինչև վերջերս ահագին փչացնում էր Բարսայի թիմային խաղը։ Վալվերդեի համար պրոբլեմ էր, որովհետև ինքը պրոգրամատիկ ֆուտբոլ ա դավանում ու Մեսսիին նման թիմում տեղավորելը խնդիր էր (օրինակ պաշտպանվելուց կամ գրոհների միանմանության առումով)։ Մեսսիակախվածություն կար։ Բայց տպավորություն ա, որ էտ խնդիրը ոնց որ քիչ քիչ լուծել ա, ու հիմա էն խաղերում, երբ Մեսսին ուղղակի քայլում ա, մնացածն են իրանց գործը անում։

Խմբ․ Ավելացում․ Ու մի բան էլ․ Ահավոր սիրում էի անցած տարիներին նայել Յուվեի խաղերը։ Ինչի․ որովհետև Ալեգրին կրված խաղերը 1-2 փոփոխություն 180 աստիճան փոխում էր։ Մարզչական հաղթանակների համար խելքս իմս չի։ Օրինակ, Տոտենհեմի հետ խաղը անցած թե նախաննցած Չլ-ում։ Իսկ էս տարի ոչ առաջնությունում, ոչ ՉԼ-ում Ալեգրին խաղ երբեք չփոխեց։ Ու պատճառը իմ համար պարզ ա․ Ռոնալդուի դաշտում լինելը իրա ձեռքերը կապում ա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Թոմ դժան,17 թվի ֆինալից հետո(որտեղ Ռեալը էն բանից արեց,բայց քո կարծիքով պետքա Յուվեն տաներ  :LOL:  ) Յուվեի խաղը սպադի մեջ է,էդ վերաբերվում է նաև Դիբալայի խաղին,էդ թվից հետո իրա խաղը սպադի մեջա:Անցած տարի արդեն Յուվեն փնթի թիմ էր դարձել ու պատահական չէր,որ Ռեալը,որը շատ մեղմ ասած իր լավագույն խաղը ցույց չէր տալիս Յուվեի դաշտում 0-3 հաղթեց:Էդ սպադի պատճառները շատ են,սկսած մոտիվացիայից վերջացրած ալվեսների տրանսֆերով,բացի էդ իտալիայում մրցակցության բացակայությունը:
Անցած տարի Յուվեի խաղը նայելուց էն ծերը-ծերին տպավորությունն էի ստանում,որ մի կերպ եզակի վիզ դնելու շնորհիվ քչից շատից հաղթում էին,էս տարի առանձնապես խաղը վերելք չապրեց,միակ տարբերությունը հենց Ռոնալդուն էր,ում շնորհիվ մի քիչ առաջ գնացին,թե չէ սկի Աթլետիկոյին չէին անցնի :Ճ ֆուտբոլը թիմային խաղ է ու Ռոնալդուն չէ,ուզումա Պելեն լինի մենակով չես կարա հաղթես :Ճ դրա համար Յուվեն պետք է քայլեր ձեռնարկի մի քիչ կազմը ջահելացնի ու պահեստայինների նստարանը երկարացնի :Ճ
Ախպեր,Հիգուայինը իմ տեսած ամենատապոռ հարձակվողնա,ախպոր պես,իսկ Դիբալայի մասով վերևը գրել եմ :Դ 
Հ.Գ Է կվերակենդանացնենք :Դ
Հ.Գ1 դե ինձ բան էլ պետք չէր,քանի որ  ես Յուվեի խնդիրների մասին այլ տեսակետ ունեմ :Ճ

----------


## Thom

> Թոմ դժան,17 թվի ֆինալից հետո(որտեղ Ռեալը էն բանից արեց,բայց քո կարծիքով պետքա Յուվեն տաներ  ) Յուվեի խաղը սպադի մեջ է,էդ վերաբերվում է նաև Դիբալայի խաղին,էդ թվից հետո իրա խաղը սպադի մեջա:Անցած տարի արդեն Յուվեն փնթի թիմ էր դարձել ու պատահական չէր,որ Ռեալը,որը շատ մեղմ ասած իր լավագույն խաղը ցույց չէր տալիս Յուվեի դաշտում 0-3 հաղթեց:Էդ սպադի պատճառները շատ են,սկսած մոտիվացիայից վերջացրած ալվեսների տրանսֆերով,բացի էդ իտալիայում մրցակցության բացակայությունը:
> Անցած տարի Յուվեի խաղը նայելուց էն ծերը-ծերին տպավորությունն էի ստանում,որ մի կերպ եզակի վիզ դնելու շնորհիվ քչից շատից հաղթում էին,էս տարի առանձնապես խաղը վերելք չապրեց,միակ տարբերությունը հենց Ռոնալդուն էր,ում շնորհիվ մի քիչ առաջ գնացին,թե չէ սկի Աթլետիկոյին չէին անցնի :Ճ ֆուտբոլը թիմային խաղ է ու Ռոնալդուն չէ,ուզումա Պելեն լինի մենակով չես կարա հաղթես :Ճ դրա համար Յուվեն պետք է քայլեր ձեռնարկի մի քիչ կազմը ջահելացնի ու պահեստայինների նստարանը երկարացնի :Ճ
> Ախպեր,Հիգուայինը իմ տեսած ամենատապոռ հարձակվողնա,ախպոր պես,իսկ Դիբալայի մասով վերևը գրել եմ :Դ 
> Հ.Գ Է կվերակենդանացնենք :Դ
> Հ.Գ1 դե ինձ բան էլ պետք չէր,քանի որ  ես Յուվեի խնդիրների մասին այլ տեսակետ ունեմ :Ճ


Դու աչքիս խաբար չես, էտ ֆինալի էն բանից անելու օրը Յուվեում ինչեր ա եղել։ Մի խոսքով, ֆինալի պեռերիվին Բոնուչչին ու Դանի Ալվեսը իրար են հագնում ու սաղ թիմը սրանց սկսում ա բաժանել։ Լավ տալիս են իրար մարզիչ, խաղացողներ, բժիշկներ բան։ Ու ինչքան հիշում եմ մեղավորը Դանի Ալվեսն էր։ Դրա համար դուրս են գալիս ու երկրորդ խաղակեսում ծեծ ուտում։ Իսկ եթե Դանի Ալվեսը չլիներ, չես կարա ասես էտ խաղը ոնց կգնար․ համենայն դեպս առաջին խաղակեսում հավասար խաղ էր, երկրորդում լրիվ ուրիշ։ Բոնուչչիին էլ դրա համար մի տարով ուղարկեցին խոպան տեղ։ 
Էն որ առաջնության մակարդակը Յուվեի համար թերություն ա, էտ պարզ ա, բայց ինքը շատ ավելի քիչ խնդիրներ ուներ, քան հիմա։ Թիմը իրոք մի քիչ պետք ա ձևափոխել ու ես էտ տեսնում եմ օրինակ Ռոնալդուին ծախելով ու Պիոնտեկին առնելով։ Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա էտ տղեն էս Յուվեում իդեալական կնայվեր ու ես էտ թիմից ահավոր լուրջ սպասելիքներ կունենայի։ Ու կարելի ա մտածել պաշտպանության կենտրոնի մասին, էս տարի հեչ հուսալի չէին։ 
Հիգուայինն էլ որ տապոռ ա էտ հաստատ, բայց մարդը Իտալիայում 38 գոլ խփած ֆուտբոլիստ ա(ու ոչ Յուվեում), ու փաստը էն ա, որ Ռոնալդուն հլը էն օգուտը չի տվել, ինչ պետք ա տար Դիբալա+Իգուային զույգին ռադ անելուց հետո։

Մեկ էլ ահավոր աբսուրդային ա իմ համար քո էն միտքը, որ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստը անպայման ուժեղացնում ա թիմը։ Էտ շատ ժամանակ հակառակ ա աշխատում լիքը պատճառներով։ Սկսած ադապտացիայից, վերջացրած խաղային ձեռագրի անհամապատասխանությամբ և այլն։ Օրինակ՝ Իբրահիմովիչը Բարսելոնայում կամ ասենք 2000-ականների Ռեալը իրա ոչ մի բանի չհասած Գալակտիկոսով։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դու աչքիս խաբար չես, էտ ֆինալի էն բանից անելու օրը Յուվեում ինչեր ա եղել։ Մի խոսքով, ֆինալի պեռերիվին Բոնուչչին ու Դանի Ալվեսը իրար են հագնում ու սաղ թիմը սրանց սկսում ա բաժանել։ Լավ տալիս են իրար մարզիչ, խաղացողներ, բժիշկներ բան։ Ու ինչքան հիշում եմ մեղավորը Դանի Ալվեսն էր։ Դրա համար դուրս են գալիս ու երկրորդ խաղակեսում ծեծ ուտում։ Իսկ եթե Դանի Ալվեսը չլիներ, չես կարա ասես էտ խաղը ոնց կգնար․ համենայն դեպս առաջին խաղակեսում հավասար խաղ էր, երկրորդում լրիվ ուրիշ։ Բոնուչչիին էլ դրա համար մի տարով ուղարկեցին խոպան տեղ։ 
> Էն որ առաջնության մակարդակը Յուվեի համար թերություն ա, էտ պարզ ա, բայց ինքը շատ ավելի քիչ խնդիրներ ուներ, քան հիմա։ Թիմը իրոք մի քիչ պետք ա ձևափոխել ու ես էտ տեսնում եմ օրինակ Ռոնալդուին ծախելով ու Պիոնտեկին առնելով։ Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվում ա էտ տղեն էս Յուվեում իդեալական կնայվեր ու ես էտ թիմից ահավոր լուրջ սպասելիքներ կունենայի։ Ու կարելի ա մտածել պաշտպանության կենտրոնի մասին, էս տարի հեչ հուսալի չէին։ 
> Հիգուայինն էլ որ տապոռ ա էտ հաստատ, բայց մարդը Իտալիայում 38 գոլ խփած ֆուտբոլիստ ա(ու ոչ Յուվեում), ու փաստը էն ա, որ Ռոնալդուն հլը էն օգուտը չի տվել, ինչ պետք ա տար Դիբալա+Իգուային զույգին ռադ անելուց հետո։
> 
> Մեկ էլ ահավոր աբսուրդային ա իմ համար քո էն միտքը, որ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստը անպայման ուժեղացնում ա թիմը։ Էտ շատ ժամանակ հակառակ ա աշխատում լիքը պատճառներով։ Սկսած ադապտացիայից, վերջացրած խաղային ձեռագրի անհամապատասխանությամբ և այլն։ Օրինակ՝ Իբրահիմովիչը Բարսելոնայում կամ ասենք 2000-ականների Ռեալը իրա ոչ մի բանի չհասած Գալակտիկոսով։


Թոմ դժան,ախպեր ջան,խաբար եմ,բայց իմ արև ես էդ վախտվա Ռեալի խաղը հիշում եմ ։ճ Յուվեի սխալներից մեկը էն էր,որ մտածեցին Ռոնալդուին գնելով կգնեն նաև ՉԼ֊ի գավաթը ու մնացած խնդիրները մղվեց երկրորդ պլան։Կարծում ես,որ Ռոնալդուին ծախելով ավելի լավ կլինի,օքեյ,շարունակի կարծել ։Դ
Գիտես ինչի՞ է աբսուրդային թվում,քանի որ էդ իմ միտքը չի ու ես տենց բան չեմ ասել )))
Գալակտիկոսի սկիզբը դրվելա 2000֊ին ու երեք անգամից կարաս գուշակես,թե Բայերի հետ ֆինալում ովա դարձել ՉԼ֊ի չեմպիոն ))) Իսկ հետո Գալակտիկոսի ֆուտբոլը տեսած մարդը կասեր. թքեմ գավաթների վրա,կարևորը թույնագույն ֆուտբոլ եմ տեսել )))

----------


## Thom

> Թոմ դժան,ախպեր ջան,խաբար եմ,բայց իմ արև ես էդ վախտվա Ռեալի խաղը հիշում եմ ։ճ Յուվեի սխալներից մեկը էն էր,որ մտածեցին Ռոնալդուին գնելով կգնեն նաև ՉԼ֊ի գավաթը ու մնացած խնդիրները մղվեց երկրորդ պլան։Կարծում ես,որ Ռոնալդուին ծախելով ավելի լավ կլինի,օքեյ,շարունակի կարծել ։Դ
> Գիտես ինչի՞ է աբսուրդային թվում,քանի որ էդ իմ միտքը չի ու ես տենց բան չեմ ասել )))
> Գալակտիկոսի սկիզբը դրվելա 2000֊ին ու երեք անգամից կարաս գուշակես,թե Բայերի հետ ֆինալում ովա դարձել ՉԼ֊ի չեմպիոն ))) Իսկ հետո Գալակտիկոսի ֆուտբոլը տեսած մարդը կասեր. թքեմ գավաթների վրա,կարևորը թույնագույն ֆուտբոլ եմ տեսել )))


Վատը էն ա, որ ես էլ եմ հիշում ու բացի տուպոյ նավեսներից ուրիշ բան մտքիս չի գալիս։ Հենա Ռեալի վերջին խաղերից էի նայում Զիդանի գալուց հետո (Էյբարի հետ կարծեմ), 45 րոպե նավես էին անում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Եթե էտ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ա․․․ ինչ ասեմ։ Ու հա, Ռոնալդուին ծախելով ավելի լավ կլինի ու եթե Ալեգրիի գլխում ինչ-որ հանճարեղ միտք չծագի, ինքը Ռոնալդուով ՉԼ տանող չի։




> Ռոնալդուն  մեծագոււյն ֆուտբոլիստ է ու թիմը մենակ կարա ուժեղացնի․․․


Էս քո գրածն ա կարծեմ, ու դու նշում ես, որ Ռոնալդուն մենակ կարա ուժեղացնի ինչ-որ x թիմ։

2004-ից հետո էտ նույն Ռեալը չգիտեր կիսաեզրափակիչը ինչ ա, չնայած որ թիմում հավաքում էր լավագույններին։ 2002-ի Ռեալին չեմ հիշում, բան չեմ կարա ասեմ  :Smile: 

PS. 2000-ից խոսացինք, Միլանը հիշեցի  :Love:  Միլաաաա՜՜՜ն, իմ առաջին սերն էր ֆուտբոլային։ Շեվչենկո, Կակա, Մալդինի, Ինձագի, Դիդա, Պիռլո․․․ Ու իրանց Դեպորտիվոյին 4-0 ու Լիվերպուլին կրվելը ֆինալում  :LOL:  բայց մեկա, կյանք թիմ էր  :Love:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վատը էն ա, որ ես էլ եմ հիշում ու բացի տուպոյ նավեսներից ուրիշ բան մտքիս չի գալիս։ Հենա Ռեալի վերջին խաղերից էի նայում Զիդանի գալուց հետո (Էյբարի հետ կարծեմ), 45 րոպե նավես էին անում, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։ Եթե էտ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ա․․․ ինչ ասեմ։ Ու հա, Ռոնալդուին ծախելով ավելի լավ կլինի ու եթե Ալեգրիի գլխում ինչ-որ հանճարեղ միտք չծագի, ինքը Ռոնալդուով ՉԼ տանող չի։
> 
> 
> Էս քո գրածն ա կարծեմ, ու դու նշում ես, որ Ռոնալդուն մենակ կարա ուժեղացնի ինչ-որ x թիմ։
> 
> 2004-ից հետո էտ նույն Ռեալը չգիտեր կիսաեզրափակիչը ինչ ա, չնայած որ թիմում հավաքում էր լավագույններին։ 2002-ի Ռեալին չեմ հիշում, բան չեմ կարա ասեմ 
> 
> PS. 2000-ից խոսացինք, Միլանը հիշեցի  Միլաաաա՜՜՜ն, իմ առաջին սերն էր ֆուտբոլային։ Շեվչենկո, Կակա, Մալդինի, Ինձագի, Դիդա, Պիռլո․․․ Ու իրանց Դեպորտիվոյին 4-0 ու Լիվերպուլին կրվելը ֆինալում  բայց մեկա, կյանք թիմ էր


Ախպեր,յութուբով դիր էդ 16֊17մրցաշրջանի Ռոալի խաղերը նայի ))
Ռոնալդուն միանշանակ կուժեղացնի ցանկացած թիմ,քանի որ սկզբում արդեն Ռոնալդուի մասին գրել եմ,ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստները ու մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստները(իրանց մատների վրա են հաշվում) տարբեր են )))
Թոմ ջան,գրածիս ամենավերջին տողը ու հետո ֆուտբոլի պատմության դասատու չեմ ։Դ բայց դե հենց էդ տարի էլ Գալակտիկոսը քանդվեց )))
Հ.Գ Միլանը իրոք բոմբ թիմ էր,տեսածս ամենաթույն խաղն էլ Լիվերի հետ ֆինալն էր,բայց դե ես Լիվեր էի բալետ անում ։Դ

----------


## Thom

> Ախպեր,յութուբով դիր էդ 16֊17մրցաշրջանի Ռոալի խաղերը նայի ))
> Ռոնալդուն միանշանակ կուժեղացնի ցանկացած թիմ,քանի որ սկզբում արդեն Ռոնալդուի մասին գրել եմ,ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստները ու մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստները(իրանց մատների վրա են հաշվում) տարբեր են )))
> Թոմ ջան,գրածիս ամենավերջին տողը ու հետո ֆուտբոլի պատմության դասատու չեմ ։Դ բայց դե հենց էդ տարի էլ Գալակտիկոսը քանդվեց )))
> Հ.Գ Միլանը իրոք բոմբ թիմ էր,տեսածս ամենաթույն խաղն էլ Լիվերի հետ ֆինալն էր,բայց դե ես Լիվեր էի բալետ անում ։Դ


Յոհան ջան, ֆուտբոլը էսօր նենց բան ա, որ հաղթում ա առաջին հերթին մարզիչը։ Թիմի խաղի հիմնական որոշիչ ուժը հենց մարզիչն ա։ Ռոնալդու, Մեսսի ու ով ուզում ա լինի, էտ թիմի առաջին հերթին կախված ա մարզչից։ Ես արդեն չգիտեմ քանի պարբերություն գրեցի, Ալեգրի, Վալվերդե, Զիդան անունները օգտագործելով, ու թե ոնց են իրանք իրանց խաղը կառուցում կամ մեր քննարկած ֆուտբոլիստների վրա ազդում։ Բայց ես տենց պատասխան չեմ ստանում, իսկ իմ համար ֆուտբոլային քննարկումը առանց մարզչի ու տվյալ մարզչի սեփական որոշումների անհնար ա։ Մի անգամ, վերջին անգամ էլ եմ ասում։ Ես էս մրցաշրջանի խաղերով տեսնում եմ մի բան․ Ալեգրի մարզչի թիմի ու ձեռագրի հետ Ռոնալդու ֆուտբոլիստը անհամապատասխան ա։ Ալեգրին էլ մյուս տարի մնալու ա, նենց որ․․․․

Իսկ Ռեալի խաղերը նայել եմ, առանձնապես նայելու բան չկա։ Մենակ ուժեղ խաղը Ատլետիկոյի հետ առաջին խաղն էր, որը էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ (ստեղ էլ, ավելի շուտ Սիմեոնեն կրվեց,քան Զիդանը կրեց․ չնայած որ Սիմեոնեի մաստը շատ լավ բռնել էր Զիդանը վերջին մի երկու տարում)։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհան ջան, ֆուտբոլը էսօր նենց բան ա, որ հաղթում ա առաջին հերթին մարզիչը։ Թիմի խաղի հիմնական որոշիչ ուժը հենց մարզիչն ա։ Ռոնալդու, Մեսսի ու ով ուզում ա լինի, էտ թիմի առաջին հերթին կախված ա մարզչից։ Ես արդեն չգիտեմ քանի պարբերություն գրեցի, Ալեգրի, Վալվերդե, Զիդան անունները օգտագործելով, ու թե ոնց են իրանք իրանց խաղը կառուցում կամ մեր քննարկած ֆուտբոլիստների վրա ազդում։ Բայց ես տենց պատասխան չեմ ստանում, իսկ իմ համար ֆուտբոլային քննարկումը առանց մարզչի ու տվյալ մարզչի սեփական որոշումների անհնար ա։ Մի անգամ, վերջին անգամ էլ եմ ասում։ Ես էս մրցաշրջանի խաղերով տեսնում եմ մի բան․ Ալեգրի մարզչի թիմի ու ձեռագրի հետ Ռոնալդու ֆուտբոլիստը անհամապատասխան ա։ Ալեգրին էլ մյուս տարի մնալու ա, նենց որ․․․․
> 
> Իսկ Ռեալի խաղերը նայել եմ, առանձնապես նայելու բան չկա։ Մենակ ուժեղ խաղը Ատլետիկոյի հետ առաջին խաղն էր, որը էսօրվա պես հիշում եմ (ստեղ էլ, ավելի շուտ Սիմեոնեն կրվեց,քան Զիդանը կրեց․ չնայած որ Սիմեոնեի մաստը շատ լավ բռնել էր Զիդանը վերջին մի երկու տարում)։


Թոմ ջան,էս ոչ մի տեղ չտանող քննարկումա ։ճ քանի որ հիմա պետքա դնեմ առաջվա գրառումներս բացատրեմ,իսկ դրա տեղը արժի քնած  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Ռոնալդուն մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ես հակառա՞կն եմ ասել։


Ես ասում եմ՝ մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ չի։




> Բայց միշտ չի, որ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստ առնելը թիմը ավելի ուժեղ ա դարձնում։ Կոնկրետ Յուվեի ու Ռոնալդուի դեպքում իմ կարծիքով Յուվեն սպորտային տեսանկյունից տուժել ա, չնայած որ շահել ա օրինակ մարքեթինգային առումով։ Թիմի խաղը անցած տարիների համեմատ շատ միօրինակ ա դարձել։ Բոլոր 10 ֆուտբոլիստները ման են գալիս մի մարդու՝ Ռոնալդուին։ Ու էտ հիմնականում անում են կրոսների ու ինչ-որ բավական պարզ այլ տարբերակների միջոցով։ Էն, որ Ալեգրիի համար գլխացավանք ա դարձել Ռոնալդուին թիմի մեջ տեղավորելը (իսկ Յուվեն մինչև Ռոնալդուն ուժեղ ու վաղուց արդեն ձևավորված հստակ համակարգ էր, որտեղ ի սկզբանե դժվար էր Ռոնալդուի դերը պատկերացնելը) մենակ իմ կարծիքը չի, այլ նաև շատ-շատ վերլուծաբանների։ Ռոնալդուն մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստա, բայց իրա թիմը Ռեալն էր, Ռեալում իրան համապատասխան խաղ ու ոճ էր դրված։ Յուվենտուսի թուլանալու համար էլ շատ խորանալ պետք չի, պետք ա ուղղակի թիմի վերջին տարիների արդյունքներն ու խաղային պոտենցիալը համեմատել էս տարվա վիճակի հետ։ Կոնկրետ իմ համար, Յուվեն վերջին 3 տարիների 3 ամենաուժեղ թիմերից մեկն էր ու գոնե մի ՉԼ պետք ա տարած լիներ Ռեալի հետ ֆինալում։ Էս տարի էտ խաղը չկար։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ռոնալդուի գալով տուժեց համ Իգուաինը (հանին ս․․․․․ արին), համ էլ Դիբալան (իսկ ի՜նչ արեց Դիբալան նախանցած տարի Բարսային)։ Երկու ֆուտբոլիստի խաղից հանել ա մի մարդու պատճառով։ Արդյունավե՞տ ա։ Կյանքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ չէ։ Ու եթե Հիգուայինի վրա թքած ունեմ, Դիբալան էն խաղացողն ա, որ միշտ պետք ա խաղար ու խաղը իրա շուրջ կառուցվեր։


+




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Մեսսիին․ մարդը ամեն ինչ ա անում դաշտում։ Խոսքը մենակ գոլերի ու գոլայինների մասին չի։ Գնդակը հասավ դաշտի կենտրոն թե չէ, մնացած ամեն ինչ Մեսսիի վրա ա․ գրոհների կազմակերպում, ճիշտ ուղղության ընտրություն, տո որ պետք ա դրիբլինգով էս էն ու տենց շարունակ։ Խաղից չի ստացվում, տուգանայինից ա խփում։


+



> Ես ավելի մեծ օգտակար գործողության գործակից ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստ էսքան ժամանակ չեմ տեսել ու էլի եմ կրկնում՝ խոսքը մենակ գոլերի կամ փոխանցումների մասին չի։


։) Ուրեմն էդքան վաղուց չի, որ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում  :Wink:  Չեմ վիճի՝ Մեսսին խաղ ստեղծող ֆուտբոլիստա, ներկա ժամանակներում լավերից մեկը, ոմանց կարծիքով էլ լավագույնը։ Բայց դեռ շատ ունի աշխատելու անցած տարիների արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստներին հասնելու։




> Խմբ․ Ավելացում․ Ու մի բան էլ․ Ահավոր սիրում էի անցած տարիներին նայել Յուվեի խաղերը։ Ինչի․ որովհետև Ալեգրին կրված խաղերը 1-2 փոփոխություն 180 աստիճան փոխում էր։ Մարզչական հաղթանակների համար խելքս իմս չի։ Օրինակ, Տոտենհեմի հետ խաղը անցած թե նախաննցած Չլ-ում։ Իսկ էս տարի ոչ առաջնությունում, ոչ ՉԼ-ում Ալեգրին խաղ երբեք չփոխեց։ Ու պատճառը իմ համար պարզ ա․ Ռոնալդուի դաշտում լինելը իրա ձեռքերը կապում ա։


Ռոնալդուն Յուվեի համար ուղղակի ներդրում է՝ փող են դրել, պիտի ռասկրւոտկա անեն, որ փողը հանեն ու մի բան էլ աշխատեն։ Ցավոք, կապիտալիզմը միշտ չի, որ մեծ սպորտին օգնում է։

----------


## Thom

> Ես ասում եմ՝ մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստ չի։


Մեծագույն է, բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան PR-ով ու մեդիայով իրան փորձում են ներկայացնել։




> ։) Ուրեմն էդքան վաղուց չի, որ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում  Չեմ վիճի՝ Մեսսին խաղ ստեղծող ֆուտբոլիստա, ներկա ժամանակներում լավերից մեկը, ոմանց կարծիքով էլ լավագույնը։ Բայց դեռ շատ ունի աշխատելու անցած տարիների արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլիստներին հասնելու։


Կոնկրետ անուններ, որոնք իրանից ավելի բարձր մակարդակ են ցույց տվել ու դա արել են ավելի քան 10 մրցաշրջան։




> Ռոնալդուն Յուվեի համար ուղղակի ներդրում է՝ փող են դրել, պիտի ռասկրւոտկա անեն, որ փողը հանեն ու մի բան էլ աշխատեն։ Ցավոք, կապիտալիզմը միշտ չի, որ մեծ սպորտին օգնում է։


Էն էլ ինչ ներդրում։ Ասում են, Յուվեն լավ վարկերի տակ ա մնացել Ռոնալդուին առնելու համար։

----------


## Varzor

> Մեծագույն է, բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան PR-ով ու մեդիայով իրան փորձում են ներկայացնել։


Մեծագույն = ամենա մեծ:
Քրիստինե Ռոնալդու >=լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, վարպետ ֆուտբոլիստ, նշանավոր ֆուտբոլիստ, տիտղոսակիր ֆուտբոլիստ, լացկան ֆուտբոլիստ և այլն
բայց
Ռոնալդու << ամենա մեծ
Այլ մեկնաբանություն չունեմ  :Smile: 




> Կոնկրետ անուններ, որոնք իրանից ավելի բարձր մակարդակ են ցույց տվել ու դա արել են ավելի քան 10 մրցաշրջան։


Խնդրում եմ հստակեցնես, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունես "բարձր մակարդակ ասելով": Խփած գոլերը, հարված/գոլ հարաբերակցությունը, փոխանցումները, տիտղոսները, անհատական ռեկորդները, հանրաճանաչությունը, ակումբային, թե ազգաին թիմերի կազմում ??? Կամ միգուցե Ֆուտբոլում ամրագրած նորամուծությունները, հնարքները, խաղի ոճը???

Իսկ եթե 10 տարուց ավելին մակարդակով խաղացող ասեմ, ուրեմն վերջ? Մեսսի կապուտ  :Smile:  Տենց չի չէ?
ԻՀԿ ֆուտբոլիստներին հիշում եմ ֆուտբոլում իրենց ունեցած ներդրումով` յուրաքանչյուրին յուրովի:
Յուվենթուսից մեկ անուն տամ` Ալեսանդրո Դել Պիերո, ամարյա 2 տասնամյակ մակարդակով խաղ ցույց տված ֆուտբոլիստ: Համ էլ աշխարհի չեմպիոն  :Tongue: 
Բայց Էս ցուցակում եղածներին պատահական չեն ընդգրկել: Կարծում եմ հաջորդ, թարմացված տարբերակում Մեսսիին նույնպես կընդգրկեն (ուղղակի ցուցակը կազմելու ժամանակ Մեսսին դեռ նոր էր սկսում)




> Էն էլ ինչ ներդրում։ Ասում են, Յուվեն լավ վարկերի տակ ա մնացել Ռոնալդուին առնելու համար։


Փաստորեն Յուվենտուսը հայա` վարկերի տակա  :LOL: 
+

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մեծագույն = ամենա մեծ:
> *Քրիստինե* Ռոնալդու >=լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, վարպետ ֆուտբոլիստ, նշանավոր ֆուտբոլիստ, տիտղոսակիր ֆուտբոլիստ, լացկան ֆուտբոլիստ և այլն
> բայց
> Ռոնալդու << ամենա մեծ
> Այլ մեկնաբանություն չունեմ 
> 
> 
> Խնդրում եմ հստակեցնես, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունես "բարձր մակարդակ ասելով": Խփած գոլերը, հարված/գոլ հարաբերակցությունը, փոխանցումները, տիտղոսները, անհատական ռեկորդները, հանրաճանաչությունը, ակումբային, թե ազգաին թիմերի կազմում ??? Կամ միգուցե Ֆուտբոլում ամրագրած նորամուծությունները, հնարքները, խաղի ոճը???
> 
> ...


Իմ արև սրանից հետո չեմ կարադացել ու էլ քո ֆուտբոլային գրառումները չեմ կարդա :Tongue:

----------

Life (23.04.2019), Progart (23.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ արև սրանից հետո չեմ կարադացել ու էլ քո ֆուտբոլային գրառումները չեմ կարդա


Ես ինչ անեւմ? Ես մեղավոր եմ, որ հին մարդ եմ` հին արտահայտություններով ու "կարծրատիպերով"  :Dntknw: 

Էն վախտ, որ իրան տենց էին ասում, դու դեռ ակումբում գրառում չէիր կարդում  :Tongue:

----------

Յոհաննես (23.04.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Մեծագույն = ամենա մեծ:
> Քրիստինե Ռոնալդու >=լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ, վարպետ ֆուտբոլիստ, նշանավոր ֆուտբոլիստ, տիտղոսակիր ֆուտբոլիստ, լացկան ֆուտբոլիստ և այլն
> բայց
> Ռոնալդու << ամենա մեծ
> Այլ մեկնաբանություն չունեմ 
> 
> 
> Խնդրում եմ հստակեցնես, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունես "բարձր մակարդակ ասելով": Խփած գոլերը, հարված/գոլ հարաբերակցությունը, փոխանցումները, տիտղոսները, անհատական ռեկորդները, հանրաճանաչությունը, ակումբային, թե ազգաին թիմերի կազմում ??? Կամ միգուցե Ֆուտբոլում ամրագրած նորամուծությունները, հնարքները, խաղի ոճը???
> 
> ...


Ցուցակը ահավոր սուբյեկտիվ էր ու հիմնված մի մարդու տեսակետի վրա, ով օբյեկտիվ գնահատականներ տալուց շաաատ հեռու ա։
Հա, եթե տենց ֆուտբոլիս գտնվի, Մեսսի կապուտ։ Բայց չկա կարծեմ  :Smile:  Բարձր մակարդակ ասելով նկատի ունեմ ֆուտբոլիստի ազդեցության աստիճանը խաղի վրա + օգտակարությունը։ 

PS. Սիթի-Տոտենհեմ խաղից մի շաբաթ ա անցել․ Պոչետինոյին հալալ ա, լրիվ ինքը խաղը տարավ, մի քիչ էլ բախտի բերմամբ, բայց ամեն ինչ արեց էտ վաստակելու համար։

----------


## Varzor

> Ցուցակը ահավոր սուբյեկտիվ էր ու հիմնված մի մարդու տեսակետի վրա, ով օբյեկտիվ գնահատականներ տալուց շաաատ հեռու ա։


Արի ես ու դու Պելեի ֆուտբոլից հասկանալու ունակությունները կասկածի տակ չդնենք  :Wink:  Չեմ կարծում, որ նա վիճակագրություններ վրա է հիմնվում: Յուրաքնաչյուր գնահատական էլ կարելի է սուբյեկտիվ համարել: Ու էլ չասեմ, թե հենց նույն Մեսսի համար ինչպիսի խոսքեր է ասել:
Համ էլ միգուցե ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել: Ասածս այն էր, որ այդ ցուցակում ներգրավված յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ իր ուրույն ներդրումն է ունեցել համաշխարհային կամ իր ազգային ֆուտբոլում, ինչպես հիմա Մեսսին ունի ու հաջորդ ցուցակում ԻՀԿ անկասկած ներգրավվելու է:



> Հա, եթե տենց ֆուտբոլիս գտնվի, Մեսսի կապուտ։ Բայց չկա կարծեմ  Բարձր մակարդակ ասելով նկատի ունեմ ֆուտբոլիստի ազդեցության աստիճանը խաղի վրա + օգտակարությունը։


Արդեն մեկ անուն նշել եմ` *19 տարի* մեծ ազդեցություն խաղի վրա, բարձր օգտակարություն, յուրահատուկ ոճ, նունիսկ անվանական դիրք և գոլ խփելու ձև !, բազմաթիվ տիտղոսներ ու անհատական ռեկորդներ:
Բայց էդ էլի չի նշանակում, թե Մեսսի կապուտ  :Wink:  Մեսսին ֆուտբոլային պատմության հիանալի և *գործող* կերպար է:

----------


## Thom

> Արի ես ու դու Պելեի ֆուտբոլից հասկանալու ունակությունները կասկածի տակ չդնենք  Չեմ կարծում, որ նա վիճակագրություններ վրա է հիմնվում: Յուրաքնաչյուր գնահատական էլ կարելի է սուբյեկտիվ համարել: Ու էլ չասեմ, թե հենց նույն Մեսսի համար ինչպիսի խոսքեր է ասել:
> Համ էլ միգուցե ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել: Ասածս այն էր, որ այդ ցուցակում ներգրավված յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ իր ուրույն ներդրումն է ունեցել համաշխարհային կամ իր ազգային ֆուտբոլում, ինչպես հիմա Մեսսին ունի ու հաջորդ ցուցակում ԻՀԿ անկասկած ներգրավվելու է:
> 
> Արդեն մեկ անուն նշել եմ` *19 տարի* մեծ ազդեցություն խաղի վրա, բարձր օգտակարություն, յուրահատուկ ոճ, նունիսկ անվանական դիրք և գոլ խփելու ձև !, բազմաթիվ տիտղոսներ ու անհատական ռեկորդներ:
> Բայց էդ էլի չի նշանակում, թե Մեսսի կապուտ  Մեսսին ֆուտբոլային պատմության հիանալի և *գործող* կերպար է:


Դել Պիերոն իհարկե լեգենդ ա, աշխարհի չեմպիոն (Գերմանիային խփած գոլը լավ հիշում եմ), բայց թե արդյունավետությամբ եթե միանշանակ զիջում ա Մեսսիին, խաղով ինչքան հիշում եմ էնքան ուժեղ չէր, որ կոմպենսացներ էտ տարբերությունը:

Ամեն դեպքում, վիճելի հարց ա, մանավանդ որ համեմատում ենք ֆուտբոլային տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններ։ 

PS. Ցուցակում Էմրե Բերեզողլուն կար, էն օրը պարզվեց, որ մինչև հիմա խաղում ա Թուրքիայի առաջնությունում։ Իմ համար վերադարձ էր դեպի մանկություն մի վրկ-ով։

----------


## Varzor

> *Դել Պիերոն իհարկե լեգենդ ա*, աշխարհի չեմպիոն (Գերմանիային խփած գոլը լավ հիշում եմ), *բայց թե արդյունավետությամբ եթե միանշանակ զիջում ա Մեսսիին*, *խաղով ինչքան հիշում եմ էնքան ուժեղ չէր*, որ կոմպենսացներ էտ տարբերությունը:


 :Shok: 
Հակասություններն ուղղակի ընդգծել եմ:
Կարծում եմ ուղղակի քիչ խաղեր ես տեսել նրա մասնկացությամբ, քանի որ *մինչև հիմա էլ խաղում է*: Օրինակի համար ասեմ, որ աշխարհի լավագույն տուգանային իրացնողների 5-յակում է (տուգանայինից կատարված հարվածները գոլով ավարտելու տոկոսը): Ներկայիս գործող խաղացողներից *ոչ մեկը* դեռ նույնիսկ մոտ չի էդ ցուցանիշներին: Բայց ինչպես ասեցի` վիճակագրությունը չի ֆուտբոլիստին "լեգենդ" դարձնում  :Wink: 
"Լեգենդ" դառնում են ունեցած *ներդրման* ու նաև ինքնատիպության համար:Կոպիտ ասած` ֆուտբոլի համար "արած ունեն":




> Ամեն դեպքում, վիճելի հարց ա, մանավանդ որ համեմատում ենք ֆուտբոլային տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններ։


Ճիշտ ես, մանավանդ չի կարելի հահեմատել տարբեր ժամանակների ու տարբեր երկրների առաջնությունները: Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող ասել Իսպանիայի պես "միակողմանի" առաջնությունում արդյունավետ խաղացողն ավելի արդյունավետ է, քան մինչև քանդվելը իտալական իսկականից դաժան առաջնությունում արդյունավետ խաղացողը:
Թվերի վիճակագրությունը ոչինչ չի տալիս:
YouTube-ում հավաքածուներ կան` գոլերի, փոխանցումների, անցումների, հնարքների: Հավես ունենաս, դիտիր` հաճույք կստանաս:

Հ.Գ.
Առաջարկում եմ մեր փոքրիկ "բանավեճը" դադարեցնենք: Քանի որ ֆուտբոլ forever ...  :Smile:

----------

Thom (01.05.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ արև չկա սենց բան,էս տարվա Չեմպիոնների լիգան մահացու կայֆ է,դզեց մի այլ տիպի…

----------

Sagittarius (08.05.2019), Thom (08.05.2019), Varzor (08.05.2019), Տրիբուն (08.05.2019)

----------


## Thom

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------

Sagittarius (08.05.2019), Յոհաննես (08.05.2019), Տրիբուն (08.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիվերպուուուուլ !!!! Ֆուտբոլի արքա !!!

----------

Gayl (08.05.2019), Sagittarius (08.05.2019), Յոհաննես (08.05.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

ուրախությունից ձենով մել լացում եմ  :Love:

----------

Յոհաննես (08.05.2019), Տրիբուն (08.05.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր



----------


## Յոհաննես

Չէի կարա չքցի  :LOL:

----------

Progart (08.05.2019), Sagittarius (08.05.2019), Varzor (08.05.2019), Նիկեա (08.05.2019), Տրիբուն (08.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Մեսսին մի երկու դրվագում ակնհայտ ժլատություն արեց, թե չէ հենց առաջին խաղակեսում էլ վիճակը կշտկվեր:

Արժանիորեն հաղթեց Լիվերպուլը...
Ու եզրափակչի իմ կանխատեսումը փչվեց:

----------


## Շինարար

> ուրախությունից ձենով մել լացում եմ


Ուղղակի արտահայտություն ա անո՞ւմ ես, թե՞ իրոք բարձրաձայն արտասվում ես։

----------


## Gayl

> Մեսսին մի երկու դրվագում ակնհայտ ժլատություն արեց, թե չէ հենց առաջին խաղակեսում էլ վիճակը կշտկվեր:
> 
> Արժանիորեն հաղթեց Լիվերպուլը...
> Ու եզրափակչի իմ կանխատեսումը փչվեց:


Ես ինչ էի կանխատեսել?))
Լիվերը միանշանակ չեմպիոն։

----------

Varzor (15.05.2019), Յոհաննես (08.05.2019)

----------


## Thom



----------

Progart (08.05.2019), Sagittarius (08.05.2019), Varzor (09.05.2019), Տրիբուն (08.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ինչ էի կանխատեսել?))
> Լիվերը միանշանակ չեմպիոն։


Միանշանակ բան ֆուտբոլում չկա  :Wink: 
Ես Այաքս չեմպիոնի վերադարձին եմ կողմ` արդեն 20 տարուց ավելա անցել:

----------


## Gayl

> Միանշանակ բան ֆուտբոլում չկա 
> Ես Այաքս չեմպիոնի վերադարձին եմ կողմ` արդեն 20 տարուց ավելա անցել:


Այաքսը դեռ պիտի ֆինալ դուրս գա, իսկ 20 տարի լինել կամ չլինելը կապ չունի :Wink:

----------

Varzor (09.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այաքսը դեռ պիտի ֆինալ դուրս գա, իսկ 20 տարի լինել կամ չլինելը կապ չունի


Ճիշտա, ես ընդամնեը ցանկություն հայտնեցի  :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Այաքսը դեռ պիտի ֆինալ դուրս գա, իսկ 20 տարի լինել կամ չլինելը կապ չունի


Հիշու՞մ ես ֆիքշնի վերջի մոմենտը  :LOL:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

էս ինչ են անում էս տարի  :Shok:   :Shok:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> էս ինչ են անում էս տարի


Ապո,դու հիշողությունից ո՞նց ես  :LOL:

----------


## Thom

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ապո,դու հիշողությունից ո՞նց ես


Ես հիմա վաբշե լավ չեմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես Այաքսին էի բալետ անում, բայց հալալ ա Տոտենհեմին: 

Ինչորիս ա, Լիվերպուլը մեջտեղից  կճղի Տոտենհեմին ֆինալում:

----------

Progart (09.05.2019), Sagittarius (09.05.2019), Thom (09.05.2019), Varzor (09.05.2019), Յոհաննես (09.05.2019)

----------


## Thom

Էս ֆոնի վրա ՉԼ-ի ֆորմատի փոփոխությունը 2024թ․-ից աբսուրդ ա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ համար Այաքսը փուչիկ էր  :Dntknw:

----------

Gayl (09.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Դե քանի որ զուտ Անգլիական եզրափակիչա լինելու (վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում, թե երբ է նման բան եղել, որովհետև չի եղել  :Smile:  ) պետքա անգլիական ձևով նայվի  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ համար Այաքսը փուչիկ էր


Այաքսը տենց խասյաթ ունի` 20 տարին մեկ փուչիկը փչում են, որ թանկով ծախեն  :Wink:

----------

Յոհաննես (09.05.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե քանի որ զուտ Անգլիական եզրափակիչա լինելու (վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում, թե երբ է նման բան եղել, որովհետև չի եղել  ) պետքա անգլիական ձևով նայվի


Չելսի-Յունայթեդ 07-ն էր տոլի 08-ը

----------

Sagittarius (09.05.2019), Varzor (09.05.2019)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Իմ համար Այաքսը փուչիկ էր


Հել գնա Буланова լսի՝ քնի

----------

Յոհաննես (09.05.2019)

----------


## Thom

Kinopoisk-ի բոցը  :Jpit: 

Ասում ա՝ Цитата про «Тоттенхэм» сегодня устарела.
Говном ты не был, но и до вершин не добрался

----------

Varzor (09.05.2019), Yellow Raven (09.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չելսի-Յունայթեդ 07-ն էր տոլի 08-ը


 :LOL: 
Տնաշեն, ալարեցիր դրածս հղումը հայել? հենց 2007/8-ն էլ եղելա: Ուղղակի Աբրամովիչի առնելուց հետո (2004-ից) Չելիսն էլ զուտ անգլիական չի  :LOL:

----------

Յոհաննես (09.05.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Հիշու՞մ ես ֆիքշնի վերջի մոմենտը


Էդ վերջին մոմենտներին դու ֆիքշնում չէիր։ ճճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Այաքսին էի բալետ անում, բայց հալալ ա Տոտենհեմին: 
> 
> Ինչորիս ա, Լիվերպուլը մեջտեղից  կճղի Տոտենհեմին ֆինալում:


Ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ Լիվերը կհաղթի, ուղղակի խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրար հետ շատ են խաղացել ու միմյանց թույլ կողմերից տեղյակ են։ 
Շատ անկանխատեսելի ու բարդ ֆինալա լինելու։

----------

Varzor (10.05.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դե քանի որ զուտ Անգլիական եզրափակիչա լինելու (վերջին անգամ չեմ էլ հիշում, թե երբ է նման բան եղել, որովհետև չի եղել  ) պետքա անգլիական ձևով նայվի


Մանչեսթեր-Չելսի Մոսկվայում

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ վերջին մոմենտներին դու ֆիքշնում չէիր։ ճճճ


Դու էլ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Մանչեսթեր-Չելսի Մոսկվայում


 :Think:  տես ստորև գրառումը



> Տնաշեն, ալարեցիր դրածս հղումը հայել? հենց 2007/8-ն էլ եղելա: Ուղղակի Աբրամովիչի առնելուց հետո (2004-ից) Չելիսն էլ զուտ անգլիական չի

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անգլիական ֆուտբոլի տրիումֆն ա։ Ես չեմ հիշում սենց բան, որ եվրոգավաթների չորս ֆինալիստները մի երկրից լինեն։ 

Ինչևէ, թող վայելեն ․․․ Arsenal to hold talks with Uefa over dismal ticket allocation for Europa League final

Թե որ կաշառակեր ոչխարն ա որոշել ֆինալը Բաքվում անցկացնել  :Bad:

----------

Varzor (10.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թե որ կաշառակեր ոչխարն ա որոշել ֆինալը Բաքվում անցկացնել


Բայց ոնց որ խոսակցություն կա, որ Մխիթարյանը չի մեկնելու՝ ազերբարանների օրենքը թույլ չի տալիս, որ ՀՀ քաղաքացիները մուտք գործեն իրենց տարածք։

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկում եմ մի փոքրիկ խաղ խաղալ՝ կանխագուշակումներ կատարելով։
Մի անգամ նման բան արել ենք (2012թ․ Եվրոպայի առաջնության ժամանակ  :LOL: )

Խաղի հիմնական սկզբունքները հետևյալն են․
Յուրաքանչյուրն իրավունք ունի հայտնելու իր կանխատեսումը եզրափակչի վերաբերյալ և ստանալ միավորներ՝
1․ Հաղթող թիմի անունը - 1 միավոր
2․ Լրացուցիչ ժամանակի կանխագուշակում - 3 միավոր
3․ Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցների կանխագուշակում - 5 միավոր
4․ Գոլերի քանակը (գումարային)
4․1 հիմնական ժամանակում - 7 միավոր
4․2 լրացուցիչ ժամանակում - 8 միավոր
4․3 ընդհանուր խաղային ժամանակում (առանց 11 մետրանոցների) - 10 միավոր
5. Կոնկրետ հաշիվը - 25 միավոր
6․ Գոլ խփողների անունները - յուրաքանչյուրի համար 15 միավոր
7․ Դեղին քարտ - 3 միավոր
8․ Կարմիր քարտ - 10 միավոր
10․ Քարտ ստացողի անունը - 15 միավոր
11․ Որևէ արտառոց միջադեպի կանխատեսում (օրինակ՝ խաղացողներից մեկը կկծի մյուսին, կամ մրցավարին կխփեն, խաղադաշտ շուն կմտնի և այլն) - 15 միավոր

Կանխատեսումներն ընդունվում են մինչև խաղը սկսվելը։ Խաղի ավարտից հետո արդյունքները կամփոփեմ ու մասնակիցները որոշում են ինչ նվեր անել հաղթողին  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․
Խնդրում եմ որևէ զուգահեռներ չտանել խաղադրույքների հետ  :Nono:

----------


## Gayl

Բա հաղթողին ինչ ա սպասվում?))

----------


## Varzor

> Բա հաղթողին ինչ ա սպասվում?))


Տես նախորդ գրառման նախավերջին նախադասությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Տես նախորդ գրառման նախավերջին նախադասությունը:


Նիսյա գործից զահլես գնում ա, կոնկրետ բան ասեք, տանջվեմ մտածեմ հաշիվ գրեմ գնացեք հարստացեք :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Նիսյա գործից զահլես գնում ա, կոնկրետ բան ասեք, տանջվեմ մտածեմ հաշիվ գրեմ գնացեք հարստացեք


Էդ մեկն էլ դուք առաջարկեք

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ մեկն էլ դուք առաջարկեք


Ով հաշիվը գուշակեց պիվա եմ պատիվ տալիս, բայց իմ գրած հաշվից պիտի տարբերվի։ ճճ

----------


## Varzor

> Ով հաշիվը գուշակեց պիվա եմ պատիվ տալիս, բայց իմ գրած հաշվից պիտի տարբերվի։ ճճ


Դե դու էլ վերջում կգրես, որ չասես, թե քեզանից են "արտագրել"  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Լավ, առաջինը ես սկսեմ․

1․ Հաղթող թիմի անունը - Լիվերպուլ
2․ Լրացուցիչ ժամանակ - չի լինելու, Բնականաբար․
3․ Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ - չեն լինելու
4․ Գոլերի քանակը (գումարային) - 4
4․1 հիմնական ժամանակում - 4
4․2 լրացուցիչ ժամանակում - 0
4․3 ընդհանուր խաղային ժամանակում (առանց 11 մետրանոցների) - 4
5. Կոնկրետ հաշիվը - 1 ։ 3
6․ Գոլ խփողների անունները - Հենդերսոն, Օրիգի, Շաքիրի, Վերտոնգեն
7․ Դեղին քարտ - կլինի
8․ Կարմիր քարտ - չի լինի
10․ Քարտ ստացողի անունը - Ֆաբինիո
11․ Որևէ արտառոց միջադեպի կանխատեսում - խաղադաշտ են նետելու առարկաներ, որոնցից մեկը կդիպչի խաղացողներից մեկին

----------


## Յոհաննես

1․ Հաղթող թիմի անունը - Լիվերպուլ
2․ Լրացուցիչ ժամանակ - չի լինելու, Բնականաբար․
3․ Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ - չեն լինելու
4․ Գոլերի քանակը (գումարային) - 4
4․1 հիմնական ժամանակում - 4
4․2 լրացուցիչ ժամանակում - 0
4․3 ընդհանուր խաղային ժամանակում (առանց 11 մետրանոցների) - 4
5. Կոնկրետ հաշիվը - 1 ։ 3
6․ Գոլ խփողների անունները – Մանե,Ֆրիմինո,Սալահ,Ալի
7․ Դեղին քարտ - կլինի
8․ Կարմիր քարտ - չի լինի
10․ Քարտ ստացողի անունը - Սիսոկո
11․ Որևէ արտառոց միջադեպի կանխատեսում –Սալահը խուճուճ մազերով կլինի

----------

Varzor (15.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> 11․ Որևէ արտառոց միջադեպի կանխատեսում –Սալահը խուճուճ մազերով կլինի


Այս կանխատեսումը չի ընդունվում՝ որևէ արտառոց բան չկա  :Cool: 

Հ․Գ․
Copy-past ?

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Այս կանխատեսումը չի ընդունվում՝ որևէ արտառոց բան չկա 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Copy-past ?


Դե հա,բայց իրոք ես էլ լրիվ նույնն եմ մտածել :Դ
ԴԵ էդ դեպքում 11-որևէ արտառոց դեպք չի լինի

----------


## Varzor

> Դե հա,բայց իրոք ես էլ լրիվ նույնն եմ մտածել :Դ
> ԴԵ էդ դեպքում 11-որևէ արտառոց դեպք չի լինի


 :Hands Up: 
Այդպիսի կետ չունենք, եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել ես արտառոց դեպք գուշակելու համար բավականին բարձր միավորներ են

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Այդպիսի կետ չունենք, եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել ես արտառոց դեպք գուշակելու համար բավականին բարձր միավորներ են


Բայց ես վստահ եմ,որ արտառոց դեպք չի լինի  :Tongue:

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց ես վստահ եմ,որ արտառոց դեպք չի լինի


Միավորների հավասարության դեպքում այդ վստահությունդ հաշվի կառնենք  :Tongue:

----------

Յոհաննես (15.05.2019)

----------


## Thom

1․ Հաղթող թիմի անունը - Լիվերպուլ
2․ Լրացուցիչ ժամանակ - չի լինի
3․ Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ - ոչ
4․ Գոլերի քանակը (գումարային) - 2
4․1 հիմնական ժամանակում - 2
4․2 լրացուցիչ ժամանակում - 0
4․3 ընդհանուր խաղային ժամանակում (առանց 11 մետրանոցների) - 2
5. Կոնկրետ հաշիվը - 0։2
6․ Գոլ խփողների անունները – Միլներ (11մ․), Ֆիրմինո
7․ Դեղին քարտ - կլինի, կարելի ա նայել մրցավարը ով ա, քանակ էլ ասել մոտավոր
8․ Կարմիր քարտ - չի լինի
10․ Քարտ ստացողի անունը - Սիսոկո, Վերտոնգեն, Ալդերվեյրելդ, Տրիպպիեր, Հենդերսոն
11․ Որևէ արտառոց միջադեպի կանխատեսում – տրիբունայից Հայաստանի դրոշը կերևա

----------

Varzor (15.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> 7․ Դեղին քարտ - կլինի, կարելի ա նայել մրցավարը ով ա, քանակ էլ ասել մոտավոր
> 8․ Կարմիր քարտ - չի լինի
> 10․ Քարտ ստացողի անունը - Սիսոկո, Վերտոնգեն, Ալդերվեյրելդ, Տրիպպիեր, Հենդերսոն
> 11․ Որևէ արտառոց միջադեպի կանխատեսում – տրիբունայից Հայաստանի դրոշը կերևա


Ըստ գրածի, պիտի 5 դեղին քարտ լինի: Տենց կարելիա ամբողջ թիմի անունները գրել, ոնց էլ չլինի, մեկը կստանա  :LOL: 
Տրիբունայից ՀՀ դրոշի ծածանումը արդեն արտառոց դեպք չի, մանավանդ, որ հնարավոր է կազմակերպել  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Այ նույնը ՈՒԵՖԱ գավաթի եզրափակչի համար հաստատ առավելագույն "միավորների" կարժանանանար

----------


## Thom

Սաղ հեչ, ես համաձայն եմ Ակումբային մրցույթում վերջին տեղ էլ լինեմ, մենակ ուրիշ մրցույթ կրեմ։ Ուրեմն ռուսական sports.ru կայքի Fantasy Չեմպիոնների լիգայի մրցաշարին եմ մասնակցում։ Մոտավորապես 10000 թիմերի մեջ երկրորդ տեղում եմ։ Ընդ որում, մինչև կիսաեզրափակիչ վերջին խաղի վերջին խաղակեսը բավականին առաջ էի բոլորից ու վստահ առաջին տեղում էի։ Լուկաս Մոուրայի գոլերը ահագին ինձ հետ գցեցին։ Մրցանակ ոնց որ թե չեն տալիս (դե 10000 հոգու կրելու համար մի հատ ֆուտբոլկեն հեչ բան ա), բայց էտքանին հաղթելու կայֆը ամեն ինչ արժի  :Wink: 





> Ըստ գրածի, պիտի 5 դեղին քարտ լինի: Տենց կարելիա ամբողջ թիմի անունները գրել, ոնց էլ չլինի, մեկը կստանա 
> Տրիբունայից ՀՀ դրոշի ծածանումը արդեն արտառոց դեպք չի, մանավանդ, որ հնարավոր է կազմակերպել


Դե ուրեմն, թող մնա մենակ Սիսոկոն՝ դեղին քարտ, ու Կլոպի ակնոցները գոլը տոնելուց կջարդվեն  :Jpit:

----------

John (16.05.2019), Varzor (16.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ուրեմն, թող մնա մենակ Սիսոկոն՝ դեղին քարտ, ու Կլոպի ակնոցները գոլը տոնելուց կջարդվեն


Ընդունված է  :Smile:

----------

Thom (16.05.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե դու էլ վերջում կգրես, որ չասես, թե քեզանից են "արտագրել"


Բա, որ ես հաղթեմ?)

----------


## Varzor

> Բա, որ ես հաղթեմ?)


Փաստորեն կասկածում ես, որ կհաղթես  :Smile: 
Որ դու հաղթեցիր, փոխադարձաբար` գարեջուրը ես եմ ապահովում  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն կասկածում ես, որ կհաղթես 
> Որ դու հաղթեցիր, փոխադարձաբար` գարեջուրը ես եմ ապահովում


Ֆսյո խաղից առաջ կգրեմ։ ճճճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

https://armtimes.com/hy/article/1619...ewsinfo.am_ios


Ինչ կարծիքի եք ?

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ կարծիքով թսանություն ա: Ու հ՚նց իրա կարիերային ու իմիջին բացի վնասից ուրիշ բան չի տալու:

----------

Sagittarius (30.05.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Ինչ կարծիքի եք ?
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով թսանություն ա: Ու հ՚նց իրա կարիերային ու իմիջին բացի վնասից ուրիշ բան չի տալու:


Շատ ճիշտ ա արել, որ չի գնացել։ Ոնց կարելի ա գնալ մի երկիր, որտեղ քեզ գիշերը տապոռով սպանելու համար հնարավոր ա ազգային հերոսի կոչում ստանան։ Հա, մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլ պետական պաշտոնյան սպառնում էր Մխիթարյանին, որ Ադրբեջան գնալու դեպքում տեղում կձերբակալվի (դե Ղարաբաղ ա գնացել)։ Անվտանգության երաշխիքներն էլ հեչ վստահելի չեն։ Սեփական կյանքի ու անվտանգության հետ խաղալ պետք չի։ Իսկ ուրիշի՝ սեփական անվտանգության հետ կապված որոշումները թսանություն անվանելն էլ էտքան չեմ հասկանում։ 

Չեմ հասկանում պաշտոնական Երևանի լռության պատճառը։ Էս ահավոր լավ հնարավորություն ա դիվանագիտական մի քանի բալ հավաքելու համար էս կոնֆլիկտի մեջ։ Արսենալն ու Մխիթարյանը էսօրվա հայտարարությամբ էտ հնարավորությունը տվեցին։ Բայց դե, երևի շատ զբաղված են, չեն հետևում ֆուտբոլ ա բան ա ։ՃՃ Չնայած անկախ դրանից, Ադրբեջանի համար նախօրոք պլանավորված ռեյտինգ բարձրացնող միջոցառումը 180 աստիճան հակառակ ազդեցություն ունեցավ Մխիթարյանի հարցի ֆոնին։

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ կարծիքով թսանություն ա: Ու հ՚նց իրա կարիերային ու իմիջին բացի վնասից ուրիշ բան չի տալու:


Վերջին անգամ երբ ես Բաքու եղել?  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց դե, երևի շատ զբաղված են, չեն հետևում ֆուտբոլ ա բան ա ...


Շախմատ խաղալուց ֆուտբոլ նայելը խանգարումա  :LOL:

----------

Thom (22.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին անգամ երբ ես Բաքու եղել?




Ես չեմ գնացել, ես որ գնամ ինձ կբռնեն, դեբիլ չեմ: Բայց հայ սպորտսմեննը միշտ գնացել են: Դաժե ստադիոնի մեջտեղը հայկական դրոշ են բարձրացրել միջազգային մրցաշարերին, ու ոնց պետք ա մրցել են, դաժե մառալնի ճնշման տակ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես չեմ գնացել, ես որ գնամ ինձ կբռնեն, դեբիլ չեմ: Բայց հայ սպորտսմեննը միշտ գնացել են: Դաժե ստադիոնի մեջտեղը հայկական դրոշ են բարձրացրել միջազգային մրցաշարերին, ու ոնց պետք ա մրցել են, դաժե մառալնի ճնշման տակ:


Մեջբերման հետ չէր բռնում, բայց դե ... մանանեխ ս նիմ  :Smile: 
Ճիշտ ես` գնացել են, որպես իրենց երկրի ներկայացուցիչ, բոլոր ռիսկերը հաշվի առնելով:
Բայց, օրինակ, ռուսաստանցի հայ սպորտսմենների հետ կապված բազմաթիվ տհաճ միջադեպեր են գրանցվել:

Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ եթե թիմի ղեկավարությունը պնդեր, ապա պիտի գնար, սակայն չի պնդել, ուրեմն անհրաժեշտ երաշխիքներ չեն ունեցել կամ էլ որոշել են ավելորդ ռիսկի չդիմել: Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ եթե թիմի ղեկավարությունը պնդեր, ապա պիտի գնար, սակայն չի պնդել, ուրեմն անհրաժեշտ երաշխիքներ չեն ունեցել կամ էլ որոշել են ավելորդ ռիսկի չդիմել: Առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:


Տրինեռը փիս դժգոհ ա, երաշխիքներն էլ պոլնի են, բոլոր կղմերից ու սաղ էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ոչ մի չի կարա լինի։ Ինչ-որիս ա, իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա, որ սխալ ա արել։

----------

Varzor (22.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Տրինեռը փիս դժգոհ ա, երաշխիքներն էլ պոլնի են, բոլոր կղմերից ու սաղ էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ոչ մի չի կարա լինի։ Ինչ-որիս ա, իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա, որ սխալ ա արել։


Իսկ կարողա ևս մեկ անգամ աշխարհին հիշեցնում եմ թե Մխիթարյանի և թե Ադրբեջանի մասին?  :Think:

----------


## Varzor

Էդքան էլ ղորթ
Պետք է չլինեն իրավիճակներ, երբ չես կարող խաղալ քաղաքականության պատճառով

----------


## Varzor

Կարողա Հենոն սրա համար էլ չի գնացել  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Կանխատեսումների կատարման նախավերջին օրն է:
Նախապես հիշեցնեմ, որ խաղից 1 ժամ առաջ այլևս կանխատեսումները չեն ընդունվելու:

----------


## Varzor

Շնորհավորում եմ Լիվերպուլի երկրպագուներին:
Տոտենհեմն էլի ապացուցեց հայտնի ասացվածքը  :Sad: 

Ներկայացնում եմ կանխատեսումների խաղի արդյունքները.

Հաղթող թիմը - Լիվերպուլ
Լրացուցիչ ժամանակ - չի եղել
Հետխաղյա 11 մ - չի եղել
Գոլերի քանակը (գումարային) - 2
-հիմնական ժամանակում - 2
-լրացուցիչ ժամանակում - 0
-ընդհանուր խաղային ժամանակում (առանց 11 մ) - 2
Խաղի հաշիվը - 0 : 2
Գոլ խփողների անունները - Սալլահ, Օրիգի
Դեղին քարտ - չի եղել  :Shok:  (Սա անգլիական ֆունտբոլ էր??)
Կարմիր քարտ - չի եղել
Արտառոց միջադեպ - "Ծիտիկը" դուրս թռավ խաղադաշտ, գեղեցկացրեց խաղը ու հեռացվավ   :Sad:

----------


## Varzor

Արդյունքում ունեցանք միավորների հետևյալ դասավորվածությունը.
Ես` 19
Յոհաննես` 19
*Thom` 36*
 @Գայլ - 0

Շնորհավորում ենք  @Thom-ին ու հիշեցնում, որ գարեջրի ենք գնալու  :Smile: 
  @Յոհաննես չենք մոռանում  :Wink:

----------

Thom (02.06.2019), Յոհաննես (02.06.2019)

----------


## Thom

:Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 
Ստեղ էլ հաղթեցի։ 
Կցորդ 56099

----------


## Varzor

> Ստեղ էլ հաղթեցի։ 
> Կցորդ 56099


Հղումը բացվում

Խնդրում եմ ի նկատի ունենալ, որ մինչ հունիսի 11-ը ալկոհոլ չեմ կարող օգտագործել: Դրանից հետո պատրաստ եմ մարտական հերթապահությանը  :Smile:

----------

Thom (02.06.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Հղումը բացվում
> 
> Խնդրում եմ ի նկատի ունենալ, որ մինչ հունիսի 11-ը ալկոհոլ չեմ կարող օգտագործել: Դրանից հետո պատրաստ եմ մարտական հերթապահությանը


Համ շնորհավոր Լիվերի երկրպագուներին համ էլ Thom ին։ ճճ
Քանի որ հաշիվը ճիշտա գուշակել ուրեմն գարեջուրը ես եմ հյուրասիրում։

----------

Thom (02.06.2019), Varzor (02.06.2019)

----------


## Thom

Սենց փորձեմ

Համ էլ տեսականորեն կարամ չէ երկու հոգուց գարեջուր հյուրասիրվեմ??  :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------

Tiger29 (02.06.2019), Varzor (02.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սենց փորձեմ
> Համ էլ տեսականորեն կարամ չէ երկու հոգուց գարեջուր հյուրասիրվեմ??


Բայց ինչու տեսականորեն?
Մեր պայմանը պայման է  :Cool:

----------

Thom (02.06.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Սենց փորձեմ
> 
> Համ էլ տեսականորեն կարամ չէ երկու հոգուց գարեջուր հյուրասիրվեմ??


Տարբեր օրերի կհյուրասիրվես, որ ձեռնտու լինի :Cool:  :LOL:

----------

Thom (03.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Տարբեր օրերի կհյուրասիրվես, որ ձեռնտու լինի


Էդ ուզում ես ասել, որ մեր հետ չես գալու, ձեր գնալու օրն էլ մեզ չեք ասելու՞  :Blush:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ ուզում ես ասել, որ մեր հետ չես գալու, ձեր գնալու օրն էլ մեզ չեք ասելու՞


Մի բզբզա, թե չէ կարգելափակվեմ :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի բզբզա, թե չէ կարգելափակվեմ


 :Nono:  ըդպեսնա բաներ մեզի պետք չեն։
 :Drinks:

----------


## Gayl

> ըդպեսնա բաներ մեզի պետք չեն։


Բա երբ եք կազմակերպում?

----------


## Thom

> Բա երբ եք կազմակերպում?


ուրբաթ կամ շաբաթ?

----------


## Gayl

> ուրբաթ կամ շաբաթ?


Շաբաթ օրը ինձ հարմարա։

----------

Thom (11.06.2019), Varzor (11.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Շաբաթ օրը ինձ հարմարա։


Շաբաթը լավ օր է  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Շաբաթը լավ օր է


Դե ուրեմն շաբաթ օրը :Wink:

----------

Varzor (11.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ես ուրբաթ գլխավոր փորձին եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

@Gayl, @Thom, @Յոհաննես

Ժամանակն է, որ սկսենք տեղ և ժամ պայմանավորվել  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> @Gayl, @Thom, @Յոհաննես
> 
> Ժամանակն է, որ սկսենք տեղ և ժամ պայմանավորվել


Ժամանակը երեկոյան, իսկ տեղը որտեղ ասեք։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ժամանակը երեկոյան, իսկ տեղը որտեղ ասեք։


Ակադեմիայից էլ լավ տեղ,բա Չուկը՞

----------


## Gayl

> Ակադեմիայից էլ լավ տեղ,բա Չուկը՞


Դե ուրեմն ակադեմիա։ Ոչ միայն Չուկը, սաղին հավաքեք իրար գլուխ։ ճճ

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ուրեմն ակադեմիա։ Ոչ միայն Չուկը, սաղին հավաքեք իրար գլուխ։ ճճ


Ես կողմ եմ, բայց @Thom-ի ներկայությունը առավել քան պարտադիր է:
Կարելի է երեկոյան ժ19-20 կողմերը սկսել

----------

Gayl (15.06.2019), Thom (14.06.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես կողմ եմ, բայց @Thom-ի ներկայությունը առավել քան պարտադիր է:
> Կարելի է երեկոյան ժ19-20 կողմերը սկսել


Խնդիր չկա, բայց կարողա մի ժամ ուշանամ։ ճճ

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ես փաս

----------


## Varzor

> Ես փաս


Ընճու?

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ընճու?


Գեղ կեշտամ  :Wink:

----------


## Thom

> Ես կողմ եմ, բայց @Thom-ի ներկայությունը առավել քան պարտադիր է:
> Կարելի է երեկոյան ժ19-20 կողմերը սկսել


Էս վերջնակա՞ն ա։ Ես 8-ին կգամ, տեղը ասեք մենակ  :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս վերջնակա՞ն ա։ Ես 8-ին կգամ, տեղը ասեք մենակ


Ես մի քիչ կուշանամ, իմ մոտ մի քիչ խառնվելա իրար։

----------


## Varzor

> Էս վերջնակա՞ն ա։ Ես 8-ին կգամ, տեղը ասեք մենակ


Դե նախնական առաջարկով Գարեջրի Ակադեմիա:
Եթե այլ տարբերակ ունես, առաջարկիր, քանի դեռ ուշ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Thom

> Դե նախնական առաջարկով Գարեջրի Ակադեմիա:
> Եթե այլ տարբերակ ունես, առաջարկիր, քանի դեռ ուշ չէ


Տարբերություն չկա  :Smile:  
8-ին կլինեմ տեղում։

----------


## Thom

> Դե նախնական առաջարկով Գարեջրի Ակադեմիա:
> Եթե այլ տարբերակ ունես, առաջարկիր, քանի դեռ ուշ չէ


Տարածքում եմ։ Չեմ գտնում

Отправлено с моего MI 8 Lite через Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

Ինձ համար կտաք?

----------


## Gayl

Varzor ուր ես?

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ համար կտաք?


Ես ճանապարհին եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ճանապարհին եմ:


Ուր հասար?))

----------

Thom (17.06.2019), Varzor (17.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուր հասար?))


Դեռ ճանապարհին եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (17.06.2019)

----------

